# Stabilizer bars vs chains



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a fFord 3000 and I want to prevent side to side movement. I have bent stabilizer brackets, but I don't have the bars. The original OEM equipment are solid bars. But I see adjustable bars and chains ( not check chains, but stabilizer chains)as alternatives to the solid bars. I was considering chains for the following reasons: They come with a turnbuckle and are adjustable and I would not have to replace my bent stabilizer brackets (I am concerned the solid bars would not fit if the brackets were bent). Chains should work because you prevent movement by resisting tension on either side but not compression forces. I would like to hear some opinions on this topic. I have a pto chipper that I don't want to sway during transport. I tow trailers around with a draw bar and I want to get a brush hog, box blade and post hole digger for this tractor. 
What are the advantages of stabilizer bars (or chains) over check chains?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JGPenfield, 

IMO, an adjustable sway bar system is far superior to the solid bar stabilizer. I have the solid bar type, and they can be a PITA to get on. Especially with my finish mower. Each implement you attach is slightly different.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Well I have a 6 foot snow blower and a 8 foot home made drag bar/ grader hooked up with a 3 point hitch. I made a set of sway chains with turn buckles and I am very satisfied with them. When I need to offset my employment it's a quick turn of the turnbuckle and I'm don. Never had issues. Also I never had sway bars so I can't compare. Good luck


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in the middle of changing my clutch that's why you see the blocks and the loader disconnected


----------

